# Suffolk/N.Essex herp group



## snakewhisperer

Suffolk people.... or north Essex. I'm trying to get the ball rolling for a herp/invert group. Personally, very busy, but, it's gotta be done ..... so , if you're in the region and interested post here and I'll try to organise a venue for soon after xmas for a meet.


----------



## Ciryluk3g

Well I for one would be interested. I know we have the EHS which covers us but the meetings are in Norwich and on a Tuesday which is no good for me. I think we need something more local that covers places like; Ipswich, Stowmarket, Bury St Edmunds, Felixtowe, Sudbury, Colchester, Clacton. There seems to be a bit of a blackhole round here as far as herps are concerned but I've noticed a few forum members on here who are local so would be good if we could set something up!


----------



## Railz

also intrested as struggling with sources for local information


----------



## chris2007

deffo interested here!!! :2thumb:


----------



## werewolf

Interest also, there's not enough sources in the east


----------



## lizamphid1

up for this :2thumb: im in


----------



## snakewhisperer

Hey hey! welcome aboard everyone :2thumb: If you know of anyone or spot people on here who are in the area, check their visitor messages to see if I've found them yet. If I haven't please send them this way : victory:


----------



## Ciryluk3g

Woo hoo we have people!!!!!!!!:2thumb: But surely we have more people than this... c'mon guys!!:whistling2:


----------



## Railz

brilliant! always nice to get a local group going , extends knowledge , and always the chance of someone that can help if ever something goes wrong!


----------



## bhoy67

im in


----------



## olibad

I'm in sounds great!:2thumb:


----------



## steven_law

:2thumb:brill idea, glad to see there are others in ipswich in to herps:2thumb:

facebook group????


----------



## Addicknchips

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Well there's 10 of us now :2thumb: . The ball is rolling friends......


----------



## steven_law

tho i dont actually keep snakes


----------



## Railz

dont think thats a prob we all love reps thats good enough!


----------



## Spikebrit

thanks for the message. I would love to join however at the moment i spend very little if any time in ipswich. 

Good luck though guys
Jay


----------



## snakewhisperer

steven_law said:


> tho i dont actually keep snakes


You qualify in weirdness by keeping things with cooler blood :lol2:
Seriously though, this is for all herpers and inverters and any combinations thereof. All welcome even if you don't actually keep said creatures but have the obsession.


----------



## Railz

why is it so damn hard to find royal norms in Ipswich , the only 1 so far i have seen was in seapets looking pretty rough for £225!!!


----------



## Jenovah Fitness

Yeah count me in


----------



## steven_law

any one have any experience with egg eating snakes??? looking at getting one.


----------



## kimbosreptileworld

I am an Ipswich boy, so count me in aswell :2thumb:

Drop me an e-mail if i forget to keep checking back here [email protected]

Darren


----------



## snakewhisperer

kimbosreptileworld said:


> I am an Ipswich boy, so count me in aswell :2thumb:
> 
> Drop me an e-mail if i forget to keep checking back here [email protected]
> 
> Darren


 Will do, and :welcome:
If anyone knows keepers that are not on this forum, please let them know of this idea and let us know of numbers of interested people :2thumb:


----------



## Railz

any royal breeders in ipswich / colc area?


----------



## Addicknchips

ridium said:


> any royal breeders in ipswich / colc area?


pm'd you: victory:


----------



## Railz

replied , thanks will call on your experience when i finally find 1.


----------



## inkyjoe

yes mate, well up for it


----------



## snakewhisperer

Bumping for more locals!


----------



## Addicknchips

this is a bad idea. its going to present more opportunities for me to buy snakes


----------



## Railz

Addicknchips said:


> this is a bad idea. its going to present more opportunities for me to buy snakes


and thats a bad thing? :lol2:


----------



## chris in ipswich

snakewhisperer said:


> Suffolk people.... or north Essex. I'm trying to get the ball rolling for a herp/invert group. Personally, very busy, but, it's gotta be done ..... so , if you're in the region and interested post here and I'll try to organise a venue for soon after xmas for a meet.


I have never heard of such a group what is it about???
and i only keep cwd. 
would be good to know people near by who has the same interest tho.


----------



## snakewhisperer

chris in ipswich said:


> I have never heard of such a group what is it about???
> and i only keep cwd.
> would be good to know people near by who has the same interest tho.


You've never heard of it because it doesn't yet exist!! But I and thankfully now, quite a few others think it should. The idea is to get people posting on this thread so we have an idea of interest and numbers and then when the christmas dust has settled, all meet up and hopefully get ourselves organised and decide what we want to do. Possibly monthly meeetings, maybe getting guest speakers in, maybe affiliated to other bigger organisations, perhaps even a breeders show in the future. All things to be considered, debated, voted on etc. 2011 could be an exciting time for those of us "in the middle east" of East Anglia.


----------



## steven_law

snakewhisperer said:


> 2011 could be an exciting time for those of us "in the middle east" of East Anglia.


:2thumb:


----------



## Addicknchips

ridium said:


> and thats a bad thing? :lol2:


bad on my wallet, and i'll get moaned at. but what the hell


----------



## snakewhisperer

Addicknchips said:


> bad on my wallet, and i'll get moaned at. but what the hell


You've no idea how long it took me to pluck up the courage to get my burm. To say, there was a little opposition is like saying ...there's a few people in China! But if you "make like a reptile" and grow a thick skin you can ride these little storms ...and they do blow over......................eventually:2thumb:


----------



## tick

after reading this thread sounds like a good idea


----------



## Railz

maybe even stretch it to cover east anglia


----------



## chris in ipswich

snakewhisperer said:


> You've never heard of it because it doesn't yet exist!! But I and thankfully now, quite a few others think it should. The idea is to get people posting on this thread so we have an idea of interest and numbers and then when the christmas dust has settled, all meet up and hopefully get ourselves organised and decide what we want to do. Possibly monthly meeetings, maybe getting guest speakers in, maybe affiliated to other bigger organisations, perhaps even a breeders show in the future. All things to be considered, debated, voted on etc. 2011 could be an exciting time for those of us "in the middle east" of East Anglia.


sounds a bit geeky but why not worth a try.


----------



## steven_law

any one hear drink in the fat cat????


----------



## chris2007

Now and again mate, my mum and dad tend to drink there a fair bit.
nice pub though!


----------



## Railz

pass it daily but never been in there


----------



## VdubS

Glad ive found this thread!

Id definately be up for this! I know a couple of other reptile enthusiasts that would be too! Im in Colchester along with probably another 7 or so who would be interested plus potentially more, theres a lot of keepers here but nowhere (other than here i guess) to share knowledge etc.

Ive reduced my collection down quite a bit now but would definately be up for coming along and putting screen names to faces and sharing info! I know of a couple of breeders/collectors too that would probably be interested in coming along if we can find a location that is pretty central for everyone and not too much of a trek to get to!:2thumb:


Scott


----------



## steven_law

apparently we already have one in ipswich :whistling2:
Reptile Clubs & Societies


----------



## chris2007

Cant wait for this to get going!! :2thumb:


----------



## Railz

chris2007 said:


> Cant wait for this to get going!! :2thumb:


 :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## snakewhisperer

VdubS said:


> Glad ive found this thread!
> 
> Id definately be up for this! I know a couple of other reptile enthusiasts that would be too! Im in Colchester along with probably another 7 or so who would be interested plus potentially more, theres a lot of keepers here but nowhere (other than here i guess) to share knowledge etc.
> 
> Ive reduced my collection down quite a bit now but would definately be up for coming along and putting screen names to faces and sharing info! I know of a couple of breeders/collectors too that would probably be interested in coming along if we can find a location that is pretty central for everyone and not too much of a trek to get to!:2thumb:
> 
> 
> Scott


Excellent!! As for venue, I am looking at the moment but any suggestions welcome. I made some enquiries about the station hotel in Ipswich. Right opposite the train station and buses run from there, easy to find and a large building with a spare room we could use...... or so I thought, turns out this place which hasn't been touched for years is having a major re-furb in...............JANUARY!!!!!:devil::devil: So will think again. 
I Know there will be a few people who may not have their own transport so a venue close to public transport was a consideration. I originally had the idea of a club in Ipswich because Norfolk and Essex (or at least the south of the county) are well served with club meetings (i think ,correct me if I wrong) 
If, though this becomes the Ipswich and Colchester herp club ie; there are roughly equal numbers from each area we could have alternate meetings in each location. 



steven_law said:


> apparently we already have one in ipswich :whistling2:
> Reptile Clubs & Societies


I have never heard of this, does anyone know anything about it??


----------



## VdubS

snakewhisperer said:


> Excellent!! As for venue, I am looking at the moment but any suggestions welcome. I made some enquiries about the station hotel in Ipswich. Right opposite the train station and buses run from there, easy to find and a large building with a spare room we could use...... or so I thought, turns out this place which hasn't been touched for years is having a major re-furb in...............JANUARY!!!!!:devil::devil: So will think again.
> I Know there will be a few people who may not have their own transport so a venue close to public transport was a consideration. I originally had the idea of a club in Ipswich because Norfolk and Essex (or at least the south of the county) are well served with club meetings (i think ,correct me if I wrong)
> If, though this becomes the Ipswich and Colchester herp club ie; there are roughly equal numbers from each area we could have alternate meetings in each location.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of this, does anyone know anything about it??


That sounds like a good idea to me! I will have a think and see if i can come up with any locations in the colchester area. I have heard or the ARK club but never been and it was ages ago i heard/read of it... dont really remember it but the name rings a bell!


----------



## steven_law

http://www.reptileallsorts.com/clubass.htm

International Herpetological Society
East Anglian Branch
Malcolm Barnett
8 Branford Lane
Ipswich
Suffolk 1P1 4DA

its not really a local club tho being international


----------



## Railz

up she goes


----------



## Rhac's R us

Hi guys!

I'd like to show my support for this, and if i can help in any way please let me know !


----------



## Jenovah Fitness

Yeah have got some more people on board from Sudbury :2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Jenovah Fitness said:


> Yeah have got some more people on board from Sudbury :2thumb:


 :no1: :2thumb: : victory: :notworthy: :flrt: :gasp: :blush: Nuff said!


----------



## steven_law

any one on hear on facebook??


----------



## inkyjoe

Jenovah Fitness said:


> Yeah have got some more people on board from Sudbury :2thumb:


I knew there had to be more than me, scaley, bexybabes and bhoy67 from sudbury


----------



## inkyjoe

steven_law said:


> any one on hear on facebook??


yeah. I dont mind people from the forum adding me, so long as they let me know who they are :/


----------



## Ciryluk3g

steven_law said:


> any one on hear on facebook??


Yup anyone can feel free to add me... but I'm with Inkyjoe.... add a message saying your from here and your username ect ect!


----------



## gaz0123

would love to have this running nearer to colchester seen alot of them around and get letters from some but they are never close enough


----------



## gaz0123

as this is a n.essex suffolk one does anyone on here do teh animal studies course in otley suffolk..? i do it n would be great to tlk reptiles to someone who understands what your saying


----------



## steven_law

inkyjoe said:


> yeah. I dont mind people from the forum adding me, so long as they let me know who they are :/



yeah same as inkyjoe just let me know who you are


Log in | Facebook​


----------



## Jenovah Fitness

inkyjoe said:


> I knew there had to be more than me, scaley, bexybabes and bhoy67 from sudbury


hahaha you know I'm from sudbury! You have met me hahaha! Im Mels sister...You done my tattoo (really small one on ankle lol)


----------



## rabbit

I'd be interested too : victory:


----------



## snakewhisperer

We keep rollin' on people :2thumb:
Yet to hear from N/NE of Ipswich though!?! Where are all the Felix / woodbridge etc. keepers??
I will have a date, time and venue sorted by this time next week : victory:. Looking at mid Jan for our first meet to start thrashing out where it goes from there :2thumb:


----------



## Railz

kesgrave here


----------



## inkyjoe

snakewhisperer said:


> We keep rollin' on people :2thumb:
> Yet to hear from N/NE of Ipswich though!?! Where are all the Felix / woodbridge etc. keepers??
> I will have a date, time and venue sorted by this time next week : victory:. Looking at mid Jan for our first meet to start thrashing out where it goes from there :2thumb:


cool. i wonder if any lovely person coming from sudbury could give me a lift?:whistling2:


----------



## steven_law

Right near Colchester road fire station


----------



## repibabe

im in guys nice to here of something a bit closer to home look forward to meeting all of you and i have a few friends who arnt on the forum who are defo up for it all the best


----------



## Addicknchips

we need a member count:whistling2:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Addicknchips said:


> we need a member count:whistling2:


Good call!! I was thinking the same thing. Please count yourselves and any other definites in.

Here we go........... 

me=1.


----------



## kimbosreptileworld

me=2


----------



## Railz

me = 3 , btw kimbosworld where about is your shop etc based?


----------



## steven_law

any one fancy going to the norwich one next year??

Shows & Functions 2012 - B.R.A.S


----------



## Addicknchips

steven_law said:


> any one fancy going to the norwich one next year??
> 
> Shows & Functions 2012 - B.R.A.S


would def go norwich but it'll prob be cancelled again.

me=4


----------



## steven_law

Addicknchips said:


> would def go norwich but it'll prob be cancelled again.
> 
> me=4


Any other shows about just been trying to look online and that was the only one I found.

Me=5


----------



## Addicknchips

steven_law said:


> Any other shows about just been trying to look online and that was the only one I found.
> 
> Me=5


there was one in shenfield last year, but i missed it as was away. with luck that'll be on.


----------



## chris2007

Number 6 here : victory:


----------



## inkyjoe

lucky number 7


----------



## VdubS

Number 8!!


----------



## repibabe

number 9 AND 10 as my partner will be coming


----------



## lizamphid1

me= legs 11


----------



## Rhac's R us

im in = 12


----------



## snakewhisperer

Time and venue is sorted people;
The Emperor inn, 293 Norwich Road, Ipswich, IP1 4BP
Tuesday 11th January 2011 @ 7:30pm.
Keep the count going as I need to know if it greatly exceeds my guesstimate!


----------



## snakewhisperer

*Time,date and venue!*

Should have titled the post above this one :blush:


----------



## VdubS

Ah awesome sounds good!! Im trying to visialise where this is...dont know ipswich very well to be honest! 

Nice work on getting a venue! :2thumb:


----------



## Rhac's R us

VdubS said:


> Ah awesome sounds good!! Im trying to visialise where this is...dont know ipswich very well to be honest!
> 
> Nice work on getting a venue! :2thumb:


As you come into ipswich from the A14 at the Asda exit it's just before the railway bridge on the right I think .


----------



## snakewhisperer

Rhac's R us said:


> As you come into ipswich from the A14 at the Asda exit it's just before the railway bridge on the right I think .


No thats not the one! It's a bit further down. Google maps will give you the location. Tried to post a map earlier but because what I know about computers you could fit into a matchbox (without taking the matches out first) it didn't work!! It's opposite Sherrington road, which is a left turn if you're coming from the Asda end. Or just after Saints road from the town end.


----------



## steven_law

they do real ale :flrt:


----------



## snakewhisperer

steven_law said:


> they do real ale :flrt:


 I believe you're right!! There does appear to be a good selection of beer/cider/lager on tap and they've said they will provide tea and coffee as well.:2thumb:


----------



## Addicknchips

shame im going to have to drive there :devil:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Addicknchips said:


> shame im going to have to drive there :devil:


Get a lift, hire a bus, borrow a pony,



Hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer

Any more numbers? We seemed to have stalled on twelve, does nobody want to be lucky thirteen?! Thirteen IS lucky, Monday was the thirteenth and my corn snake reappeared after a month on the run!!


----------



## Railz

lol my mrs would of killed me


----------



## snakewhisperer

ridium said:


> lol my mrs would of killed me


 I take it your referring to my holidaying snake?!!!
Well my good lady is getting used to it, it's the third time the little :censor: has been on a jaunt. Each time it's about a month and she turns up ready for a good feed!! My fault, I really need to avoid complacency, every time I think she's done wandering she finds a way to escape. 
Thing is she's over three feet long now and despite searching the room twice I couldn't find her. Still don't know how she managed to evade me, there aint many places for her to hide.


----------



## Railz

its the one thing that puts me off buyin a snake , they are like hoodini


----------



## snakewhisperer

ridium said:


> its the one thing that puts me off buyin a snake , they are like hoodini


Well corn snakes certanly are! They do have a wanderlust :lol2:


----------



## VdubS

ridium said:


> its the one thing that puts me off buyin a snake , they are like hoodini


Lol ive reduced my collection now- but ive narrowed it down now so that hopefully if i get an escapee he'll be easy to find! (got a burm now )


----------



## Addicknchips

snakewhisperer said:


> Any more numbers? We seemed to have stalled on twelve, does nobody want to be lucky thirteen?! Thirteen IS lucky, Monday was the thirteenth and my corn snake reappeared after a month on the run!!


can bring along the other half.


----------



## Ciryluk3g

Addicknchips said:


> can bring along the other half.


If thats the case me=14 then!: victory:


----------



## Railz

just bought afemale royal 4ft norm , havent weighed her but would say shes over 1500g so looking at pairing her with a friend, so looking for a few tips when we meet. and if anyones intrested in testing there male morphs out id be interested , will prob ask phil from suffolk reptiles in ipswich for a few cards as well if hes not atteneding as hes a top guy and supplyer of equipment and feeds for reps


----------



## VdubS

ridium said:


> just bought afemale royal 4ft norm , havent weighed her but would say shes over 1500g so looking at pairing her with a friend, so looking for a few tips when we meet. and if anyones intrested in testing there male morphs out id be interested , will prob ask phil from suffolk reptiles in ipswich for a few cards as well if hes not atteneding as hes a top guy and supplyer of equipment and feeds for reps


Good to hear you got yourself a royal mate! Hows she settling in?


----------



## Railz

ok mate , shes a beauty! tame as a puppy , just wished my mrs would allow me another to find a nice morph to breed her with , otherwise its planned matings with friends and doing a deal on the young.I dont mind though im just happy shes here , first feed with me tonight so hopefully shes hungry and will take with no problems


----------



## snakewhisperer

Greetings everybody and a happy new year to you :2thumb:
I haven't been on here much lately due to a power cable failure and I haven't yet got a new one. Just wanted to say NO animals please at the first meeting. I'm sure I'm preaching to the converted but had to make that clear. Cheers and see you all in nine days time :2thumb:

P.s. anymore confirmed numbers please post here.


----------



## snakewhisperer

Anyone who previously said they were coming, could you please post if you can't make it so I have a reasonable idea of numbers.


----------



## steven_law

I unfortunatly won't be able to attend, was really looking forward to it but have a funeral to attend


----------



## samsreptiles

*and me*

i will be 15th and will bring creepy crawler as a 16th
have spoke to a few more people that seemed intrested so mite have a few more turn up
sam


----------



## annarism

sounds fun i will try and make it it all depends on how tired i am after college


----------



## Ciryluk3g

Well I'm definately coming I booked a day of work especially  well I know where I'd rather be lol work or pub? Work or pub? Pub FTW  And meeting like minded people is a bonus its a shame we can't take our animals tho my Bredli nearly cried when I told her she couldn't come hehe maybe she'll be attending future meets!


----------



## snakewhisperer

HEY, everybody, it's tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope y'all are still coming! :2thumb:




steven_law said:


> I unfortunatly won't be able to attend, was really looking forward to it but have a funeral to attend


 Sorry to hear that, hope to see you at the next one which will hopefully be arranged tomorrow night.



samsreptiles said:


> i will be 15th and will bring creepy crawler as a 16th
> have spoke to a few more people that seemed intrested so mite have a few more turn up
> sam


Excellent, see you there mate.



annarism said:


> sounds fun i will try and make it it all depends on how tired i am after college


How tired???!!!!! What are you studying? cage fighting :lol2:
Hope you make it:2thumb: 

If anyone speaks or sees anyone else on the thread, can you please remind. Something I should have done but as usual..... been madly bleeding busy!!


----------



## VdubS

I will be attending -unfortunately on my own!!


----------



## snakewhisperer

VdubS said:


> I will be attending -unfortunately on my own!!


See ya there mate :2thumb:


----------



## VdubS

snakewhisperer said:


> See ya there mate :2thumb:


Definately, will be good to meet some like minded people!


----------



## Ciryluk3g

Me me me I will be there!


----------



## lizamphid1

Im coming for a pint:flrt:


----------



## snakewhisperer

lizamphid1 said:


> Im coming for a pint:flrt:


Sounds like a plan!



Ciryluk3g said:


> Me me me I will be there!


Yes I know, I'm giving you a lift!!! Or hopefully my good lady will be taxi-ing us so I can partake of the very black, falling-down-water :no1:


----------



## caveman94snakes

also interested im in colchester and apparently only one from colchester who is interested in this hobby


----------



## snakewhisperer

caveman94snakes said:


> also interested im in colchester and apparently only one from colchester who is interested in this hobby


Actually there could be quite a few from your way!!! 



Last call Ladies and Gentlemen for 7:30pm this very evening, bring your ideas and your drinking hats:no1:


----------



## chris2007

Might struggle tonight, waiting for mrs to get back from london!! hopefully ill make it, just be a little late!!


----------



## VdubS

Hope you lot are having fun!! and i hope the turn out was good. im gutted i couldnt make it in the end tonight :sad: one thing after the other meant i couldnt go/get there!!:devil::censor:

Look forward to hearing how it went!


----------



## snakewhisperer

This is the end of this thread!
First meeting was held last night with a rather disappointing turnout but among other things discussed we now have a name:

Mid Anglia Herp and Invert Club

So look for the new thread and relevant info there.


----------



## inkyjoe

snakewhisperer said:


> This is the end of this thread!
> First meeting was held last night with a rather disappointing turnout but among other things discussed we now have a name:
> 
> Mid Anglia Herp and Invert Club
> 
> So look for the new thread and relevant info there.


sorry i couldnt make it dude. stuck for a lift and i am vehicularly challenged. If it dont happen in sudbury, then i tend not to be involved lol. 
It wouldve been nice to meet all u like minded reptile geeks, and maybe bring a couple of treasures to show off


----------



## Jenovah Fitness

I didnt know that there was a meeting...I have only just got the net back. Someone should pm me about these things haha


----------



## steven_law

is there a link to the new thread???
i missed the first meeting and have not heard anything about the next one.


----------



## Rhac's R us

NEW THREAD LINK

*M.A.H.I.C*


----------



## snakewhisperer

This thread is............
:closed::closed::closed::closed::closed::closed::closed:
Go here.......... vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/hobby-issues-information/633816-m-h-i-c.html

This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^is the new thread


----------

